# Apartment living and deer hunting?



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

So this'll be my first deer season living in an apartment. How do you guys pull it off. If I shoot a deer I am pretty much doomed to take it to a butcher. What do you do on evening hunts say you shoot a deer late evening on the weekends what do you do till you can get it to a shop? Anybody have any advice out there besides no evening hunting. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Hang it over the bath tub and go to town! You could just call a friend and ask to take it there too.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Find a friend with a garage, and offer him some meat to let you skin and quarter the beast in it. Once it's quartered, you should be good to go to get it home and bone it out and finish cutting it up.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I have stuffed some decent size deer in BIG coolers before....I have 2 coolers that will hold deer no problem....last year the buck was kinda hard getting his rack layed in there.... but got it done ....as long as the body fits, the legs and head bend easily....then ice ....I will freeze some gallon milk jugs to use, so everything doesn't get wet


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

So with the new check in... If I shot one could i check it in and then field dress an quarter on the spot with a gambrel from a tree. If I shoot one near my apt it will be on public land. Parents house is an hour away if push came to shove.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Once you attach the permanent tag, you should be able to do pretty much anything you want with the animal. I believe you've got to print off a receipt though too once you officially check it in.


----------



## mlayers (Aug 22, 2011)

If you got a big enough tree out on your place. Hang it up and quater it out put it coolers or even a older fridge. Till you can butcher it up.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Quarter it out and put it into lawn bags to pack out. When you get to your vehicle put bags into a cooler. Stop at store and throw a bag of ice on it. Once cool rinse off quarters in sink and chop away. In the field. Do one side at a time. Skin the quarters above the knuckle and skin away the hide. Skin the side all the way back to the spine and remove the straps on that side. As far as the inside tenderlion just take a knife and make a 8 inch cut. Reach in with your hand and pull it out with your finger. Once one side is done flip deer onto its other side and repeat. Once you get good you can do the whole deer like this in about 10 minutes. You do not even have to gut it. The only waste is the neck. As far as the remains the yotes will clean up after you. With the new tagging system this is totally legel.


----------



## nodog (Aug 23, 2012)

stuff the cavity with a bag of ice and it will be good for days. What keeps them warm also keeps the cold in. I've hunted in warm weather and used my pickup bed topped to keep the deer I take with the ice in the cavities for days till I return home.


----------



## BanksideBandit (Jan 22, 2010)

I always wondered if you could quarter deer in the woods like they do big game. So with the new taggin system, can you shoot a deer, call it in and tag over the phone, then do you have to keep the meat/carcass tag with the quarters?


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

BanksideBandit said:


> I always wondered if you could quarter deer in the woods like they do big game. So with the new taggin system, can you shoot a deer, call it in and tag over the phone, then do you have to keep the meat/carcass tag with the quarters?


I believe this will work now, yes.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

Ill trade you garage and freezer space for hunting land access.....


----------



## ttomcik (Feb 9, 2007)

If you want to get out of the apartment I have a house for sale. I cant seem to get rid of this house 2 mortgage payments are getting old. New Franklin City. 1084 Woodcrest Ave and It has a huge garage. Check it out Listed with howard hanna


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

While by my apartment ill be hunting land so deal haha. At my parents i have some farms I have access too but nothing of my own. 

Just got the apartment in that lease for the year. Not looking to own just yet. And that would be a hump to solon. Thanks for the offer 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

